# What engines will fit into the 240SX



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I would like a list of engines that fit( "drop in") into the 240SX. I would like it split into legal an illegal, U.S./JAP. Please,Thanks Guys!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

do a search in the 240 section using the words "engine swap"


edit: I'll make it even easier. Click here to see what using those words in a search brings up from the 240 section.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

There are no legal Jap engines that you can put into the 240.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

ca18, sr20, rb20/25/26/30 are the most common jdm engines that gets swapped into a 240sx

usdm.. uhh small 350??


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

jeong said:


> ca18, sr20, rb20/25/26/30 are the most common jdm engines that gets swapped into a 240sx
> 
> usdm.. uhh small 350??


a small 350? :thumbdwn: all 350 are the same size :squint: hence the name 350 (cubic inches)


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

small block, big bock?? i dont really care. i dont care about US cars


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Well with us engine options there is the L28t the Vg30dett a Ca20det concotion or the 4.3l v-6 would probally be the better choice if you were to go gm the 3.0 twin cam yamaha engine in the early 90 tarus would also do fine in a S chasis but you would have to convert the engine from front to rear wheel drive.


----------

